# Android Wifi Hotspots and DS Lite



## emma2012 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi, I'm new, and pretty much a technophobe so please bear with me. Also, I'm sorry if this should have been in the internet sub-forum and not android, but its a bit of both!

As my 3DS has packed in, I'm back using my old DS Lite for now. The DS Lite wont connect to WPA internet, only WEP, but I dont want to lessen the security on my home internet which is WPA. So I read that I can use my phone as a hotspot... I have it set up and connected.

Now the data I use comes out of my monthly plan (500MB, so not a lot) so I've tried connecting my phone to my home internet (WPA) in an attempt to bypass the security, therefore using my home WIFI on my DS, not draining my monthly allowance. Every time I try to have tethering and WIFI on at the same time, the connection fails, but works fine when only tethering is on (I hope this makes sense!).

So, is this even possible? Or is it going to have to come out of my monthly data?

Nintendo WiFi adapters are expensive and hard to find these days, so I'd appreciate any help getting my DS Lite to work with my WiFi!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Thethering is when you share your cellular data connection with other devices. You cannot, by definition, tether with a device connected to a wireless network.


----------



## emma2012 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you (told you I was a novice!) so there's no way of using my phone as a sort of 'go between' between my DS and router?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Nope.


----------

